# Sensores de presencia de seres vivos



## Ehlo

Acabo de emprender un proyecto en mi universidad y, necesito unos sensores que discriminen entre la presencia de objetos y personas o animales, esencialmente que envíen un pulso o un mensaje eléctrico indicando que encontró una persona. Como los sensores se van a desplazar por lugares donde no solo pasan personas sino también objetos, necesito un sensor que haga tal diferenciación; los objetos no son importantes, lo que realmente me interesa son las personas. Así que si alguno conoce algún tipo de sensor que pueda yo utilizar favor avisarme. 
Gracias.

Creo que los infrarrojos no sirven porque con ellos no puedo discriminar.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Puedes utilizar un modulo sensor PIR (Passive Infrared sensor) de los que se utilizan para detectar movimiento, y utilizar del circuito electrónico solo la parte de amplificación de señal, la cual servirá como señal de entrada a una compuerta schmitt trigger. Con ello tendrás un pulso digital de salida solo en presencia de calor.

Te adjunto el diagrama circuital de un modulo PIR, y la modificación que le debes hacer al circuito. Como schmitt trigger  puedes utilizar el 7414, con el potenciómetro regulas el nivel mínimo de disparo.


----------



## juan12

Hola! 
Estoy haciendo un proyecto de un detector de presencia con un PIR. 
El circuito es el mismo que hay en el foro enviado por Li-on.
Al detectar movimiento el relé cambiará su estado y lo que quiero es enviarle la  señal de salida a un micro para poder manipularla.No se que tipo de señal aparecerá a la salida del relé ni como enviársela al micro.
Se agradecen todo tipo de sugerencias.
GRacias.


----------



## tiopepe123

si solo quieres mandarlo al pic no necesitas rele sodo debes vigilar que la tension no sea superior a 5V, si no utiliza un divisor de tension y listos.
Si utilizas rele pues igual que un pulsador,(ojo con los rebotes mecanicos)
Recuerda que los PIR dan señales lentas de algunos segundos, vigila que la rutina no se quede frenada, lo ideal es utilizar una interrupcion externa y por flanco.
tambien debes tener en cuenta cuando se le da tension por primera vez suelen dar una señal de presencia , deberas ponerle una rutina que al arrancar el programa este el sistema durante casi un minuto en espera.


----------



## br1

Hola, me encuentro ayudando a mi hermano en su esxposición (Bellas Artes).


Lo que quiere hacer, es que, cuando alguien se hacerque a su obra (letrero de luz neon), se escuchen frases (un audio).​
Lo que he pensado es:

Construir un circuito con un sensor de movimiento o posición o presencia (fotodiodo, foto resistencia, galga extensometrica, electromagneticamente, LM 562, 555, optoacopladores, fototransistores, infrarrojo, por calor, etc ???), Que detecte cuando la persona está cerca observandó (en un radio de 1 m); una vez detectado, reproduzca una grabación de audio, que realizaré (mp3, wmp, no se si DIGITAL o ANALOGICO???). Bueno, lo de la reproducción del AUDIO es el problema, pues no se como hacerle, prefiero un diseño sin comunicación con la pc. Mi interes reside, en el funcionamiento de los timbre (sonidos, canciones, palabras, frasese, cuando entras a un lugar y se oye una voz o un sonido), bocinas, palpadores, chips (ISDxxxx), etc.

¿Como grabar un sonido (tonada, cancion, frase, palabras, mp3, ...) en un dispositivo electrónico?

y ¿como conectar las salidas de circuito de presencia, a aulgun dispositivo que me permita reproducir el audio?

Tambien tengo pensado otra idea. Cuando alguien se acerque al letrero de luz neon, esté se comporte como si se le estuviera llendo la luz. Por si saben algo al respecto

Lo que quiero lograr es detectar la presencia de alguien. Después de eso, adaptar la señal que me entregue el detector para que active/desactive uno o varios archivo de audio (mp3) y que el letrero de luz neon varie su intensidad luminosa.


----------



## diablin27

Hola amigos de forosdeelectronica, soy nuevo en esta tipo de secciones.

Y me tomo la molestia de pedir su ayuda en la realizacion de un proyecto que me solicitan en la institucion donde me encuentro.

El proyecto consiste en: Realizar un circuito utizando algun tipo de sensor el cual detecte a todas las personas que entran a un salon de clases. La pregunta que les hago a ustedes es si me podrian decir que tipo de sensor me funcionaria mejor, y aparte quisiera implementar la forma de poder localizar a determinada persona que entre al salon " PROPORCIONANDO SU POSICION O HUBICACION EN EL SALON".

Por cierto, este circuito esta pensado realizarse en un prototipo pequeño "maqueta".

Me gustaria mucho que me explicaran que material deberia usar en este proyecto y si podria haber la forma de que ayudaran con un diagrama.

Estube leyendo el diagrama del PIR modificado, y quisiera saber si me serviria a mi tambien.


Por su atencion prestada, GRACIAS

Sin mas por el momento, muchas gracias, estare esperando su respuesta.


----------



## bebeto

Yo no soy para nada un experto en esto, es más casi soy un aprendiz de aprendiz.

Lo que si tengo claro es que acá falta un poco bastante de información:




diablin27 dijo:


> Y me tomo la molestia de pedir su ayuda en la realizacion de un proyecto que me solicitan en la institucion donde me encuentro.


¿Estamos seguros que es solo ayuda y no que te hagan el trabajo?.(Hay muchos de los que piden que se les haga el trabajo)



> El proyecto consiste en: Realizar un circuito utizando algun tipo de sensor el cual detecte a todas las personas que entran a un salon de clases.




 ¿Querés contar la cantidad de personas que entran? ¿O solo querés saber que están entrando? 



> La pregunta que les hago a ustedes es si me podrian decir que tipo de sensor me funcionaria mejor, y aparte quisiera implementar la forma de poder localizar a determinada persona que entre al salon " PROPORCIONANDO SU POSICION O HUBICACION EN EL SALON".



1º Se necesita que amplíes la información de lo que querés hacer... y de lo que ya investigaste, ( que supongo que hiciste) si no investigaste, te diría lo siguiente: ¿Que estás esperando, que te lo lleven a domicilio también? .

2º ¿Querés que detecte a un individuo "x" entre una multitud: "abecedario" - "X"?



La única forma que yo conozco para hacer lo que yo entiendo que querés hacer: 

-Contar las personas que entran, así entren de a 10 todos juntos, querés que a su vez pueda reconocer a Juan de los Palotes entre una multitud de Fulanitos.-

*Es lo que yo creo, ya dije que no soy ni un novato
*
Es con una cámara y un software específico, el cual tiene cargada una base de datos con nombres bla bla bla... y es capaz de distinguir, sea termicamente por bulto o lo que sea a "x" cantidad de personas todas estrujadas una al lado de la otra pasando por una puerta en la que solo entran 2y1/2 a la par.


----------



## ricardo182

br1 dijo:


> Hola, me encuentro ayudando a mi hermano en su esxposición (Bellas Artes).
> 
> 
> Lo que quiere hacer, es que, cuando alguien se hacerque a su obra (letrero de luz neon), se escuchen frases (un audio).​
> Lo que he pensado es...



Lo que necesitas es un  modulo de voz llamado ISD2560, te da 60 segundos  para que puedas grabar en el  y no necesitas tantas cosas, solo un circuito amplificador para que puedas grabarlo o en su defecto tiene una entrada aux. para que le metas audio directo al chip, desde tu computadora, se maneja por direcciones y con un pic puedes seleccionar que direcccion quieres q*UE* se reprodusca, o en su defecto si quieres una sola grabacion seguida es mas facil.


----------



## natalichirinos

hola amigo estoy haciendo un proyecto con sensor de presencia pero que en este caso lo que necesito es  que, cuando una persona entre a un cuarto y salga del mismo, me mande una señal a micro0 para mandar activar un motor, no tengo idea como hacerlo... por que el proyecto es cerrar una puerta cuando una persona que entro a un cuarto y ya alla salido, les agradeceria que me guien para resolver esta duda


----------



## fsola

Hace falta algo más de información. Por ejemplo:

¿Que pasa si entran dos personas o más a la habitación?¿Cuando debe cerrarse la puerta? Con la habitación vacía, cada vez que salga una persona...

Se me ocurre por ejemplo combinar dos fotocélulas en la puerta para saber si alguien entra o sale junto con un sensor de infrarrojos para saber si hay alguien en la habitación.

Yo te ayudo con el programa del microcontrolador si te hace falta.


----------



## homer32

Mi pregunta es la siguiente,
como puedo modificar el tiempo que esta activo el sensor HC-SR501, se modifica mediante un potenciómetro lo he leído en el datasheet, pero solo se puede regular de 5seg a 300seg más o menos. A me interesa poder regularlo a menos de 1 seg.
no se si podria modificar la placa o con un circuito auxiliar poder regularlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dejalo en 5 seg. y ponele un pequeño capacitor en serie con la salida para obtener solamente un pulso.

Saludos !


----------



## homer32

Gracias dosmetros parece que funciona correctamente


----------

